# Coca Cola Bottles



## Kathi Groh (Jul 20, 2017)

Looking for any information on these 3 Coca Cola bottles. I have inherited an extensive bottle collection, and plan on selling a lot of it.  Any information on the bottles, or what I should price them at, would be very helpful.  Thank you in advance.


----------



## botlguy (Jul 21, 2017)

Kathi, the only one I can help with is the "Hobble Skirt" type although all are collectible. There are, to my knowledge, 5 midriff wording variants in the H S type. The most desirable have a 1915 or 1923 date. Next is the one with "Patent D-xxxxx" (can't remember the numbers). The 2 with either 6 oz. or 6 1/2 oz. and no date are less desirable. 
That is a simple explanation to a complicated subject as there are dozens of Coca-Cola variants.
Jim S.


----------



## Kathi Groh (Jul 21, 2017)

Thank you, Jim!!


----------



## Kathi Groh (Jul 21, 2017)

I just looked, and the hobble skirt does have the Pat-105529. But, it does not have a date!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jul 21, 2017)

To find out how old the first one is (it's not that collectible unfortunately, as far as I know) there should be two digits where the hobbleskirt bends inward.  It'll say "49" or something like that, and that will be the year.  The other two are far more collectible, though unfortunately I don't know anything about them.


----------



## Kathi Groh (Jul 21, 2017)

I looked on the hobble skirt ,it has a 17 and a 49 on it!  It also has Pat-105529.  Do you have any idea where I can look to get more information on any of these coke bottles? (and thank you for commenting!!)


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 21, 2017)

Bob Porters Coke book will give you Rarity rating but no prices. I looked all 3 of these up. The first hobble skirt common & worth maybe $1.00-$10 range depending on who wants it or needs it. The other 2 are much older & more desirable being straight sided Cokes most likely dating between 1900-1915 time frame approximately. But listed as common in Porters Coke book. But still probably worth between $25-$75 again depending on who wants it or needs it. Really what ever someone is willing to pay.  Hope this helps.  Just my 2 cents & opinion, I'm sure others will vary? LEON.


----------



## Kathi Groh (Jul 21, 2017)

Leon, thank you so much!!!  I joined worthpoint, and it shows me when a bottle sold anywhere online, and how much it sold for.  The only one I found was the arrow coke bottle, that sold 4 years ago, for 75.00.  (the seller listed it as rare, which of course may have been only their opinion) But I could not find the other 2 being sold online anywhere!  And I hadn't seen the arrow one sold in the past 4 years.  It is all so confusing to me!  I really appreciate you taking the time to look in the book and for telling me your thoughts!!  

Kathi


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 21, 2017)

Everybody selling on ebay calls anything they sell rare no matter how common it is. Straight sided Cokes are not common, But his book may call it common but that may only be compared to other straight sided Cokes that may be rarer. I've seen some straight sided Cokes get $10 while others may get $1,000. Do you have any Michigan Bottles? Curious, I collect Michigan bottles. LEON.


----------



## Kathi Groh (Jul 21, 2017)

Leon, that makes sense! Thank you!  I have not come across any Michigan bottles yet!  If I do, I will let you know! There a lot I haven't gone through yet.  I am from Erie Pa, so I have a ton of Erie bottles.(beer, mineral water, seltzer, milk, coke, etc)
Although, I have quite a few from out of state as well.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 24, 2017)

The last patent-1923 was made in 1937. But I don't know if they used Design Patents in the '30s. I once saw a Coca-Cola hobbleskirt with neither Patent___ nor Design Patent on it, so maybe those ones are 1930s? 
If it was made by Owen-Illinois, look at where it pinches in at the 'skirt'. If you see a <(I)> __ there, at the right is usually a two-digit number which signifies the year (i.e. 47 = 1947).


----------



## Kathi Groh (Jul 24, 2017)

Can I have your first name?  lol   Your help is super appreciated, and I would love to know your first name!   It does have those markings on the hobbleskirt.  It says a 17 and then a 47 with that little symbol in between the numbers. And it does have the Patent D-1055529. If it has both numbers on it, what does that mean for the date?


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 24, 2017)

I am Robert, though I tend to go by Spirit or Bear online. 
The 17 is the plant that made it, as Owen-Illinois had over 20 manufacturing plants. Until about 1960, they used the <(I)> symbol, but beginning in the 1950s they changed it to (I) and used only that after 1965. Usually, not always, it's Plant Code, Symbol, Date-Code. In the '30s and '40s they used a single-digit code in some cases, with the only distinguishing mark being a dot (1940s) or no dot (1930s) after that single-digit date-code to the right of their symbol. Of course, there are always exceptions, but this is _in-general _ information.
So, your bottle is 1947 or 1948, as the 1947 mould could be used in 1948 still, and possibly beyond, but for most collectors 1947 is good enough. 
The pat is, of course, just the patent they received for their bottle.

You can use the site linked below to research glass-makers sorted alphabetically over several pages. Ctrl+F is sometimes helpful to find it on his grand site, though looking through the list via alphabetical means usually is more accurate as it is punctuation and spacing specific. 
https://www.glassbottlemarks.com/bottlemarks/


----------



## Kathi Groh (Jul 24, 2017)

Thank you!!!  I just read about it!  That makes sense, and is very helpful in dating the bottle!!  Now, I need to figure out what to charge for it??  lol


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 24, 2017)

Link to completed auctions in the last month on e-Bay:
https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_od...ttle.TRS0&_nkw=Erie+Coca-Cola+bottle&_sacat=0


----------



## Kathi Groh (Jul 24, 2017)

Thank you!!!  That was very helpful!  YAY!  This is helping me move right along, I have a lot of bottles to research and price!!  I really appreciate your help!!


----------



## Kathi Groh (Jul 24, 2017)

That one Coca Cola hobbleskirt that sold at 5.95 is marked differently than mine.  But, the one with the arrow is very close to mine!  Thanks for sharing and explaining it to me!!


----------



## Kathi Groh (Jul 28, 2017)

Kathi Groh said:


> I looked on the hobble skirt ,it has a 17 and a 49 on it!  It also has Pat-105529.  Do you have any idea where I can look to get more information on any of these coke bottles? (and thank you for commenting!!)


   Actually, after really looking, it is a 47, not 49!  Hard to see on the glass!


----------

